# Motorized?



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Has anyone added an electric or a small outboard to their kayaks? What were the results and does it enable you to go up river against the current at a reasonable speed? Sure would eliminate the need for a spotter.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Would not work for me in the Muskegon because of the rocks.....................and would not work in most of the lakes because of the weeds.................for me more trouble than worth


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

Not to mention you have to register and tag your kayak. I'd rather not have to do that.


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 22, 2014)

caseyj said:


> Has anyone added an electric or a small outboard to their kayaks? What were the results and does it enable you to go up river against the current at a reasonable speed? Sure would eliminate the need for a spotter.


I've motorized with trolling motors 3 kayaks so far. 2 of my own, and one of my buddies. I'd say for trolling, its great. For going long distances, its not practical at a reasonable pace. The problem is, you need to have a relatively large yak to hold the weight of a larger battery. I have a WS Ride 135 and can carry a group 24 75AH battery. It will get me about 3-4 hours of continuous full speed (~4mph by land). 

One think i did with my mounts is make them able to "give" so to speak if i hit a rock or something. I allow it to pivot back but when the motor is pushing forward, it stays straight vertical.

I take mine walleye fishing in the flint river very often, and have no issues with rocks, as my motor will swing back and go over the low points. It still get some abuse, but its not as bad as if it was fixed in place.

On full, i can go up river but the amount of energy expended is not worth it IMO. It is nice to have a motor to stay in once place on the river while fishing, but i wouldn't expect to go very far on one battery charge. Plus, the whole system will add anywhere from 50-100lbs to your kayak, so plan accordingly.

Registering the yak doesnt bother me. a few MC numbers and 15 bucks for 3 years and you're good to go. Just be sure if you have a motor you have nav lights when its dark. As long as you follow the rules you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Check out the solo skiff. Just the ticket.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

kaplan said:


> Check out the solo skiff. Just the ticket.


Good suggestion, but they are made in Delaware and would require a trailer. Very interesting though. For anyone else chk. this out.
https://www.google.com/search?q=solo+skiff&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ve


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Correction. They are made in Georgia.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

caseyj said:


> Good suggestion, but they are made in Delaware and would require a trailer. Very interesting though. For anyone else chk. this out.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=solo+skiff&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ve


A pickup would work. Or devise a restraint system for an SUV.


----------

